# Effacer totalement le terminal



## Galdon (8 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, sous Mac OS, quand je tape la commande clear ça n'efface pas le contenu de la console, ça ne fait que positionner la barre de défilement de manière à ce qu'on ne voit plus qu'une ligne en haut.

Comment faire pour tout supprimer (ne me dites pas de créer un nouvel onglet à chaque fois, sinon il faut que je fasse un cd pour chaque nouvel onglet !

Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour

Pomme+K, ou menu "Défilement arrière">"Effacer le défilement arrière".


----------



## GrandGibus (8 Octobre 2008)

Ou bien encore *Ctrl L*, comme sous linux d'ailleurs ...


----------



## grumff (9 Octobre 2008)

GrandGibus a dit:


> Ou bien encore *Ctrl L*, comme sous linux d'ailleurs ...



Ctrl-l ça a tendance à repositionner la zone de défilement justement, même sur la plupart des systèmes unix.  Donc la solution est bien commande-k (on doit plus dire pomme :'()


----------



## GrandGibus (9 Octobre 2008)

Exact , je n'avais même pas fait attention.


----------



## Galdon (9 Octobre 2008)

Merci, ça marche


----------

